# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  ABBYY FineReader 8.0

## Vishenka

У меня такая проблема: на компьютере был установлен ABBYY FineReader 8.0, но по некоторым причинам(необходимо было освободиь место на локальном деске C:) я его деинсталлировала(как пологается, через панель управления>установка и удаление программ). После деинсталляции в Program Files осталась папка ABBYY FineReader 8.0 с таким содеражанием: папка Демо и файл FECMenu.dll и эти файлы не удаляются. После, при каждом вызове контекстного меню для какого-нибудь файла появляется сообщение: "Нужный файл находится на сетевом ресурсе, который сейчас недоступен" и предлагается выбрать папку, в котрой должен содержаться файл установки. При нажетии кнопки ОК такое сообщение появляется еще миллион раз, при Отмена - то же самое, а при закрытии окна сообщение появляется еще раз и исчезает. Пробовала чиститьь реестр с помошью программы CCleaner и 1-Click Maintenance, но ничего не помогает. Сейчас на компьтере установлен ABBYY FineReader 7.0, который прекрасно работает.
Помогите найти способ, чтоб окно с сообщение про отсутствие сетевого ресурса не появлялось и вызов контекстного меню проходил без всплытия таких вот текстов.
Пожалуйста, а то я уже не знаю, что делать(
                                       Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## Silkoni

Посмотри автозагрузку этих файлов и удали их оттуда

----------


## Vishenka

Ну я удалила, и ничего не изменилось( У кого-то другие мысли естьИ? Мне уже надоели эти всплываюшие окна при попытке удаления или переименования файлов(

----------


## Silkoni

> Ну я удалила, и ничего не изменилось( У кого-то другие мысли естьИ? Мне уже надоели эти всплываюшие окна при попытке удаления или переименования файлов(


Я тебе скинул сообщение в личку, ответь.

----------


## Silkoni

Хотя может кому еще понадобится. Програмка просматривает то, что автостартует в системе. Скачать Autoruns.zip - 164.5 Kb

----------


## Vishenka

Так он не автостартует, а запускается при нажатии определенных клавиш(правой на мыше на каком-нибудь файле, и при очистке корзины). 
У меня стоит WinPatrol, он контролирует все автозагрузки)

----------


## Vishenka

Народ, ну помогите, пожалуйста)
Меня уже этот Файнридер достал(((

----------


## Silkoni

Ты поставила 7 версию, а чем она лучше 8 версии. У меня стоит 8 версия и никаких проблем нету. Может тебе лучше обратно поставить 8 версию и не парится? Что послужило причиной преустановки?

----------


## Vishenka

Просто дело в том, что у меня нету крэка для 8 версии(при проверке на вирусы Avast удалил), а для 7й есть(
Во-первых, мне больше нравиться по удобству версия 8)
А во-вторых, мне нужжно было освободить место на локальном диске C:. Вот и удалила. А 7ю версию поставила на локальный диск D(там у меня есть папка "Программы", куда я ставлю тяжеленькие проги)

----------


## Vishenka

Мне вот сказали, что скорей всего прийдеться переустановить операционную систему. Но я так не хочу это делать((

----------


## Vishenka

Спасибо всем за внимание_) Проблема решена! Я, при всплытии этого сообщения, просто указала путь, где хранится установочный файл_) Программа установилась на прежнее место. После этого я ее снова деинсталлировала и сообщения про недоступный сервер больше не всплывают! Как хорошо их не видеть_
                                               :)

----------


## Silkoni

Молодетс Вишенка

----------


## Vishenka

Пасибки_) Ну обращайся, если что, помогу чем смогу_)
Ну я сама рада, что все удалось решить_)

----------

